# Présentation



## pchat82 (14 Août 2015)

Bonjour, Ma première expérience 1/sur Apple, 2/ sur un iPad Air 2 128 Go Wifi + ,4G. Je suis à la retraite depuis 15 ans. Je vis 9 mois au Sénégal et 3 mois dans le Sud-ouest de la France. Pour l'instant j'aurai surement surtout des questions à poser... Merci par avance de votre compréhension.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2015)

J'ai beau relire, je ne trouve pas de question dans ce poste...


----------



## Franz59 (22 Août 2015)

Bonjour et bienvenu
On tachera de faire le maximum si besoin...


----------



## Sly54 (22 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai beau relire, je ne trouve pas de question dans ce poste...


Normal : pchat82 s'est contenté de se présenter (certes, pas au bon endroit ).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Août 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Normal : pchat82 s'est contenté de se présenter (certes, pas au bon endroit ).


J'avais bien compris, c'était juste une façon de le faire remarquer...


----------



## monalu7 (18 Octobre 2016)

pchat82 a dit:


> Bonjour, Ma première expérience 1/sur Apple, 2/ sur un iPad Air 2 128 Go Wifi + ,4G. Je suis à la retraite depuis 15 ans. Je vis 9 mois au Sénégal et 3 mois dans le Sud-ouest de la France. Pour l'instant j'aurai surement surtout des questions à poser... Merci par avance de votre compréhension.


Excuse moi de répondre.
Je ne trouve pas où me présenter


----------

